# User title



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

My user title changed to FD on it's own. Anybody know what this means??


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Don't know.

You are a supporting member so I think you can change it yourself. Go to your User Control Panel (User CP link at the top left) and look under options.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks, I was curious more than anything. I did see how to change it under "edit profile". Now I have to come up with some clever, non-offensive title.... that could take a while....:smt115


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

My guess is that it stands for Forum Donor.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

unpecador said:


> My guess is that it stands for Forum Donor.


And we have a winner!

I had to ask js once before. :smt033


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Ahhh. I wouldn't have guessed that. I assumed they thought I was a F#&*ing D#%*.:anim_lol:


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

dosborn said:


> ... Now I have to come up with some clever, non-offensive title....


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy being offensive, but I would like to keep a good standing membership here.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

dosborn said:


> Don't get me wrong, I enjoy being offensive...


Me too.

And so far, my login still works.


----------

